# Ich bin traurig!!!



## Patricia (11. Sep. 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

vorhin fanden meine Kinder ein kleines Igelkind in unserem Garten. Es bewegte sich so gut wie gar nicht - aber atmete. Ich wie wild irgendeine hilfreiche Telefonnummr gesucht und letztlich beim Tierschutzverein angerufen. Wurde instruiert, Igelkind in Kiste mit Wärmflasche und kuscheldecke zu packen und warten. Igelkind bewegte sich ganz ganz leicht. Die nette Dame vom tierschutzverein (Igelspezialistin und hauptberuflich Tiertherapeutin) war auch 15 Minuten später da. Igelkind war wenige Minuten früher gestorben ...   

Bin so traurig. Hatte noch immer einen Schimmer Hoffnung. Die Frau erzählte mir, dass sie in der letzten Zeit mehrere Igel aus unserer Ecke abgeholt hat, die ihr alle vermutlich an Vergiftung gestorben sind. Vermutlich Schneckengifte und dergleichen...   Ich hasse diese eckligen __ Schnecken auch, aber bei mir gibts definitiv kein Gift im Garten....

Naja *schnief* wollte mal mein Herz bei Euch ausschütten....

Trotz allem einen schönen Abend und viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ich bin traurig!!!*

Hmmm,
wir kennen diese Situation nur zu gut. Es geht einem echt unter die Haut.

Tröstliche Grüsse

Uwe


----------



## Annett (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ich bin traurig!!!*

Hallo Patricia,

das tut einem immer richtig weh, wenn man zu spät zum Helfen kommt. *knuddel* *tröst*
Richte für die nächsten Igel deinen Garten gut her, damit sie bei Dir in der unvergifteten Umgebung bleiben.
Es gibt übrigens zwei vers. Schneckenkornsorten. Eines davon soll igelungefährlich sein. 
Ich benutze keines mehr. Wenn die __ Schnecken von den paar Erdbeeren was fressen, werf ich sie auf die Straße. : 
Haben zum Glück einige Weinbergschnecken, die sich über deren Eier hermachen sollen... und einen Igel hab ich auch schon auf dem Hof gesichtet. Leider wird er nicht geblieben sein, denn hier fehlt noch jede Menge Gehölz. :?


----------



## ra_ll_ik (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ich bin traurig!!!*



> Es gibt übrigens zwei vers. Schneckenkornsorten. Eines davon soll igelungefährlich sein.



Das ist mit neu.
Es steht eigentlich immer nur "Bienenungefährlich" auf den Packungen....
Aber egal, ich hab´s aufgegeben, ich könnte soviel Korn garnicht ausbringen um die Viecher um die Ecke zu bringen....
Mittlerweile haben sie es sogar ins Gewächshaus geschafft.....Paprika ist schon dahin...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ich bin traurig!!!*

Moin,
seit dem wir Pinienrindenmulch haben, haben wir auch kein Schneckenproblem mehr. Die mögen das Zeug wohl nicht.


Uwe


----------



## Baitman (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ich bin traurig!!!*

Hallo Patricia!

Kann das total nachvollziehen... Irgendwie nimmt das einem mit, gerade wenn man sehr tierverbunden ist und selbst n kleinen Streichelzoo zuhause hat... Im letzten Urlaub is ein kleines Lamm in meinen Armen gestorben, es wurd von nem Marder in den Hals gebissen... Es hat gejammert, konnte einfach nicht weitergehen, wurd in meinem Arm dann immer ruhiger... Der Tag war dann gelaufen... Habs dann runter ins Dorf zum Schäfer gebracht, wenigstens hatte der Marder nix davon...:? 

Dafür konnte ich dieses Jahr n Igel retten, ist hinter die L-Steine im Garten gefallen und kam nicht wieder raus... War bestimmt schon n paar Tage drin, hab ihn nur durch Zufall gefunden als ich nach nem Ball für meinen Hund gesucht hab...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Annett (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ich bin traurig!!!*

Hallo Ralf,

schau mal hier nach oder hier. Es sind sogar 3 vers. Wirkstoffe.
Das Zauberwort heißt wohl Ferramol.


----------



## Patricia (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ich bin traurig!!!*

Hab die ganze Nacht von toten Igeln geträumt....

Tja, also ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass der eine oder andere Nachbar von uns ordentlich Schneckenkorn ohne Gewissensbisse veteilt. Für so'n kleines Igelchen wirds dann zum Verhängnis...

Aber was kann man tun? Den Nachbarn ins Gewissen reden? Werde die traurige Geschichte auf jeden Fall in der nachbarschaft in Umlauf bringen, vielleicht hilfts ja ein klein wenig.

Ich mit meiner Phobie gegen rote __ Nacktschnecken :crazy: *grrr - da schüttelts mich gleich wieder* habe es in diesem Jahr wirklich nicht leicht, aber vertraute immer auf Igel und Co. Hätte höchstens vermutet, dass die an Überfettung sterben bei diesen Unmengen __ Schnecken.

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## geecebird (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ich bin traurig!!!*

Oh je... ich habe letztens unsere Killerkater beobachten müssen, wie er ein kleines Ninchen gejagt hat. Als ich dazwischen gehen wollte, hat er die Situation erkannt, es im Maul genommen und ist über alle Zaune abgehauen. ;o( dasarme Ninchen...


----------



## Patricia (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ich bin traurig!!!*

Also Katzen gibts bei uns auch ne Menge (haben selbst eine). Auf die Idee, dass die Igel killen, bin ich ja noch gar nicht gekommen. Dachte, dass die Stachelchen schützen....


----------



## Manfred42 (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ich bin traurig!!!*

Hallo Patricia!
Sorry..aber Sven meinte wohl Ka..Ninchen. Sprich: "Karnikkel"
Also davon hat unsere Katze auch schon mehrere angeschleppt. Für ihre 4 Jungen.
Aber Karnikkel gib's ja dies Jahr wie Sand am Meer.
An Igeln gehn Katzen nicht ran..keine Sorge.

Gruß  Manfred


----------



## geecebird (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ich bin traurig!!!*

) ja, die meinte ich *lach*

Sicher gibt es viele, aber die sind auch soooooo süß ;o)


----------



## Patricia (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ich bin traurig!!!*

Huch, ja nee is klar, Kaninchen sind gemeint...naja, bin wohl immer noch ein wenig durcheinander:crazy: 

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------

